# Mako pro skiff vs Carolina skiff



## earl of DC

am looking to purchase a inshore mod v boat in the near future to fish in the tidal Rivers of the Chesapeake Bay.am looking at a Mako pro skiff 16 or 17 and a Carolina jvx cc 16 or 17. would like some info or feedback from individuals with experience of these types of boats, or should look at the Parker 1804 cc.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Not a semi V, but have fished out of a Carolina skiff 19ft for many years. Always been a good boat, been up to Virginia on it a time or two croaker fishing as well. Rode in a semi V one twice to nearshore reefs, smooth ride for 2-4. Only broke down once and that was on the lake within spitting distance of the boat ramp


----------



## Guest

Parker hands down.you won't be disappointed and your next upgrade would be a bigger boat period. The Parker vs the other two is a way dryer ride,taller gunnels, better resale value more than likely the skiffs don'thave gunnel rod holders ,.that Parker could handle the bay and rougher water Better then both those skiffs ad well as the river,jettys.I wouldn't think twice about this one if a Parker in your budget. Chawks are nice CC,as well. Carolina skiff usually always hang up on the trailer winch post notassure about the makos .atleast all mine have and the ones I have seen usually are beat up right there. those skiffs have had self draining deck issues . the Parker is a better ride since it have a liner both the skiffs probly aren't and have rolled gunnels which Gets banged up and cracked.


----------



## Guest

Both those skiff will only fish two people comfrotablely. The 18 Parker with do 3 possible four.


----------



## Guest

Get you a bunk trailer ,rollers sux


----------



## Grady-Black

Both of those boats will pound your nuts all day in the slightest chop.


----------



## JFord56

Had a Car Skiff. Far better than a jon but not made for choppy or rough water. Buddy has a 17 Pro Skiff. Handles chop much better. Very stable. Super shrimping boat Both good to fish from. 
Both can take wave over the bow. Done that. Parker a better choice. I would pick Mako over the CC. Neither have much storage. Parker or Jones Bros or used Key West way to go.


----------

